# Revised Diet



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Tried to keep it as clean as possible with the exception of the Nlarge 2 in the morning:It's quck, easy, and tastes good.

I have made slight modifications to how the diatia is done.I will be exluding the Salmon Dish since i dont like Salmon

I am cooking half on the Sunday night and half on the Wednesday night with Sunday being the break day. This is really convenient for me.

What does everyone think of this?

Note: diatia Meals and Lunches will Be Level 5 gaining

*Breakfast 7:30*

100g Porridge

1 Apple

Handful of Nuts

Nlarge 2

*Meal 2 10:00*

250g Sweet Spud

250g Chicken Breast (thanks pscarb)

2 Tbsp Olive Oil

Side Salad

*Meal 3 12:30*

Diatia Lunch (1)

1 Item of Fruit

(Post Workout Shake on Training Days= 500Cals. This contains 52g Protein, Honey, Creatine, Glutamine immediatly after workout)

*Meal 4 3:30*

Diatia Lunch (2)

1 Yoghurt

*Meal 5 6:30*

Diatia Dinner (1)

1 Orange

*Meal 6 8:30*

Diatia Dinner (2)

1 Yoghurt

*Meal 7 9:50*

200g X meat with lots of veg.

Sleep at 10:20

4200 Calories minimum here, could be higher.

4700 on Workout Days.

1 Multi Vitamin Tablet per day

All Meals will be consumed with 2 fish oil capsules and every other meal digestive enzymes.

Pint of Water with each meal. 1 Cup of Green Tea between meals 1 and 2.

*Training will be as follows: 3 day split*

Monday - Chest (9)

4 Sets Flat Dumbbell Press

3 Sets Fly's

2 Sets Dips

Triceps (3)

Alternating:

Tricep Pushups with Small weight increments

Tricep Pushdown

Wednesday - Legs (9)

3 Sets Squats

2 Sets Leg ext

2 Sets Leg Curl

2 Sets Leg Raise

Abs (3)

Alternating:

Crunches

Killer Crunches

Situps

Friday - Back (9)

4 Sets Deadlifts

2 Sets Lat Pulldowns

1 Set Dummbell Row

2 Sets Pullups

Biceps (3)

Alternating:

Alternate Bicep DB Curls

Barbell Curls

Rep Ranges will be between 6 and 12. When 12 reps are achieved for the first 2 sets i will increase the weight by 2.5kg. 1 Minute Rest between Sets

Note:Alternating for smaller Muscle Groups means i will do 3 sets of one particular exercise one week and another exercise the next

My whole take on the matter is cut back on volume and up the calories. I think i have a sound diet, compound movements, well planned eating/sleeping times, supplementation. Really i should be starting with lower calorie intakes so i dont gain any additional fat but to be honest i dont really want to waste time. If i gain too much fat too quick i will eliminate a meal.

Any advise would be much appreciated.

*Stats: 162lbs*

*
Body fat:definetly under 10%*

*
Naturally ectomorphic*

*
Height: 6 Foot*

*
Age: 18*

Most of you know that anyway, just easier if i put it down for reference.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

so are u only takeing the n-large on the morning? because if i can, i always try to sqeeze a one in between every meal.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Yeah, but i want to keep the diet as clean as possible so just the one in the morning seems the sensible option. Also i have bought the 9kg whey protein from aviform (Cheers Barry, your a star!) so i use that in my post workout shake.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> Yeah, but i want to keep the diet as clean as possible so just the one in the morning seems the sensible option. Also i have bought the 9kg whey protein from aviform (Cheers Barry, your a star!) so i use that in my post workout shake.


yeah i love the stuff mate! just bought another 9kg 2day lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

DB said:


> yeah i love the stuff mate! just bought another 9kg 2day lol


Yeah, cant go wrong if it's decent genuine stuff.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Do you mix the post workout shake with milk or water? I always do the two seperate (Creatine and Protein) but have often wondered if you could do them together? Does it taste ok?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Do you mix the post workout shake with milk or water? I always do the two seperate (Creatine and Protein) but have often wondered if you could do them together? Does it taste ok?


Post workout i drink flavourless Whey with Honey (alternative form to Maltodextrin i heard somewhere cas of the sugars). All you can taste is the honey and the banana i put in it. Try putting some in whey and see how it tastes.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Training - I'd swap your flys on chest day for military press and the leg curls on leg day for SLDLs, otherwise looks good.

Watch out for rear delts, if they don't respond work them on back day with some raises.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Killerkeane said:


> Post workout i drink flavourless Whey with Honey (alternative form to Maltodextrin i heard somewhere cas of the sugars). All you can taste is the honey and the banana i put in it. Try putting some in whey and see how it tastes.


Ah flavourless, good idea. My Creatine is lemon and lime, and the protein is bannana. Not a good combination I feel! Maybe next time I will shop more carefully!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Ah flavourless, good idea. My Creatine is lemon and lime, and the protein is bannana. Not a good combination I feel! Maybe next time I will shop more carefully!


yeah.

www.aviform.co.uk sells great protein powder.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

powerU said:


> Training - I'd swap your flys on chest day for military press and the leg curls on leg day for SLDLs, otherwise looks good.
> 
> Watch out for rear delts, if they don't respond work them on back day with some raises.


will do, cheers poweru. I thought shoulders wasnt getting enough attentiom. Might throw some military press in there also.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like a great diet mate. Should keep them gains coming..


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

do they sell the protein in 9kg bags??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na 3x3 kg buckets


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

how much is that ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

66quid


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice one cheers, might order some of that myself..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

£64


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

:rage: woops. £2 off and too late  ....only be 3 hours lol.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Total: 4146

*source------ grams-------cals--------%total *

Fat:-------------151-------------1355---------34%

Carbs:----------332------------1293----------32%

Protein:---------348-----------1390----------34%


----------

